# Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug



## djfussel (29. April 2009)

*Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

Crysis lässt grüßen 

Quelle: US-Militär entwickelt Muskelanzug mit übermenschlichen Kräften


*Wie schon vor einigen Monaten berichtet*, arbeitet das US-Militär an einem futuristischen Kampfanzug für Soldaten: *Den Muskelanzug für Militär.* Die neuesten Konzepte reifen langsam zu einem Endprodukt. Der Muskelanzug ist schon seit 2002 in Entwicklung und soll 2010 in seiner ersten Version fertig gestellt sein. Eine Zweite soll 2020 folgen. Die neuen Kampfanzüge fürs Militär werden im Rahmen des *“Future Combat” *Programmes erprobt und werden dem Soldaten* revolutionäre Vorteile im Kampf *und Einsatz bieten.
*Das aktuelle System* enthällt einen Ganzkörperschutz aus hoch entwickelten Materialien und ist an ein *Computer Netzwerk *angeschlossen, der der Kommandozentrale den aktuellen Status des Muskelanzug und Position des Soldaten verrät. Außerdem werden die Muskeln durch *künstliche Muskelfaser* unterstützt, die dem Soldaten der Zukunft mehr Kraft verleihen werden.

Der Muskelanzug für das Militär besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

*Helm*
 Der Helm ist die Informations Zentrale des Muskelanzug und verbindet wie das zentrale Nervensystem alle anderen Komponenten miteinander. Integrierte taktische Rechenleistung, Mappen, Routen, Daten andere Soldaten laufen hier zusammen. Ein 180 Grad Visier ermöglich eine gute Sicht. Eine Hochleistungs Verbindung zum Satelliten ist vorhanden. Mehrere Sensoren, die Informationen an die Hauptzentrale übermitteln und so eine 360 Grad Überprüfung der Umgebung ermöglichen.
*Die Kleidung*
 Die Kleidung des Muskelanzug ist Überlebenswichtig, denn sie schützt den Soldaten vor viele Gefahren. Insgesamt besteht der Muskelanzug aus 3 Schichten, der Aussenschicht, die durch verschiedenste Materialien ausgebaut ist. Die Muskelfaser Schicht, die dem Soldaten mehr Kraft verleiht und der Sogenannten Lebenskritischen Schicht, die dem Soldaten zur Not als zweite Haut dienen soll um Verbblutungen zu vermeiden.
*Das Waffensystem*
 Leicht und effektiv. 2 x 5 Röhren Maschinengewehre / 15 Millimeter Automatische Suchmonition und eine Ladung Kraft Projektile und ein Buschmesser sollen genügen um dem Soldaten der Zukunft Sicherheit zu bieten. Außerdem verfügt der Muskelanzug über Kontrollsysteme für Dronen, Minipanzer und Sprengstofffallen.
*Der Physiologische Status Manager
*
 Der Statusmanager soll dazu dienen die vitalen Informationen von Soldat und Anzug an die Hauptzentrale zu übermitteln um Veränderung von Körper und Haut Temperatur, Herzfrequenz, Blutdruck, Stress Level, Schlafstatus und Energiestatus des Anzuges zu erkennen um daraufhin richtige Entscheidungen zu treffen.
*Das Mikroklima System*
 Ein Netz von zusätzlichen Fasern in der Lebenskritischen Schicht, gewährleistet die Kühlung oder Beheizung des Körpers.
*Das Energiesystem*
 Eine Microturbine gefüllt mit flüssigen Hydrocarbon gibt dem Muskelanzug die nötige Energie. Kleine Steckeinheiten funktionieren wie zusätzliche Batterien und Nanofiber Batterien, die im Helm und in den Waffen als Extra verbaut sind dienen dem Soldaten im Notfall als Reserve. Bis zu 6 Tage lang soll der Soldat und der Anzug einsatzbereit sein.


Auch so ein Teil haben will


----------



## El-Hanfo (29. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

Ein nettes Ding ist das! Jetzt sollte der Anzug nur noch so cool aussehen wie der Nanosuit.

MfG


----------



## Xrais (29. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

und was kostet der mist ?
die sollten mal langsam das geld in sinnvolle dinge stecken und nicht für son müll rauswerfen ,alle am jammern aber für sowas ist anscheinbar das geld da,,,
geil aussehen tut er ja schon


----------



## DanielX (29. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

Ich denke das das Teil Potenzial hat da eigentlich für vieles davon die Grundlagen schon lange da sind. 

Das was ich als das größte Problem bei soetwas einschätzen würde ist die Energieversorgung, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das da in nächster Zeit genug Energie auf so kleinem Raum gespeichert werden kann.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Phil_5 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

ich frage mich ob man auch an einen Antivirus gedacht hat *ggg* Nur falls jemand auf die Idee kommen würde für sowas einen Schädling zu programmieren XD


----------



## boss3D (29. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, ob das US-Militär auch irgendeinen Zerstörungsmechanismus einbauen will, für den Fall, dass der Soldat stirbt. Man wird die Technik doch nicht so einfach in Feindeshand fallen lassen?! Taliban mit Nanosuit ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (29. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

ist sicher mit ner Genuine Test von MS gesichert, da brauchen die Talibans dann nen passenden crack 

klingt 
a: interessant 
b: bringt das den soldaten dann in der praxis doch nichts
c: sollten sie mit dem Geld die soldaten besser ausbilden und denen beibringen, dass man mit Americas Army nicht im reallive überleben kann 
--> die hightecharmee der USA hat ja noch keinen Krieg wirklich gewonnen?? (vietnam, irak..)


----------



## DanielX (29. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

Ich seh es so, soll das Militär den Anzug entwickeln und später wird er doch komerziell genutz.

Zum Beispiel Bauarbeiter die doppelt so stark sind.

Oder Gehbehinderte die dadurch besser laufen können.

MfG DanielX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

Gibts dazu auch weiterführende Quellen?
Mein bisheriger Stand war, dass man die Soldaten bis ~2020 mit einem vernetzten System auszustatten - nichts mit künstlichen Muskeln. Ggf. könnten bis dahin die ersten Exoskelette für Verladungszwecke zum Einsatz kommen.
Und die Entwicklung gelenkter Munition ist afaik komplett auf Eis gelegt.

Wohlgemerkt: 
Das war imho Stand der Dinge, bevor Obama das "Future Combat"-Budget deutlich gekürzt hat.


----------



## Bleipriester (30. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

Ich denke, der Anzug ist Unsinn, da die Strategie der US-Army meist sowieso nur den Häuserkampf zuläßt, wo ich mir einen solchen Anzug nicht als Vorteil vorstelle. Schnelle Kommunikation ist auch anders möglich. Die Bomber übernehmen die Hauptaufgabe, nur für den Rest sind die anderen Truppenteile vorgesehen.
Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn der Gegner sowiso keine große Gefahr dastellt.

Gegen europäische Militärs, die zumindest am Boden deutlich besser und mit moderneren Waffensystemen ausgerüstet sind, könnte so ein Anzug jedoch von Vorteil sein. Ein solches Szenario ist jedoch de facto ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

Als "Nano-Suit" kann man das aber nicht bezeichnen, der hat also mit dem Pendant aus Crysis nicht viel zu tun. Die U.S.-Regierung bastelt aber schon ebenso lange an speziellen Anzügen, die mit Nanotechnologie auskommen sollen. Solche Uniformen sollen quasi Projektile auffangen und bestimmte Verletzunge erkennen und wenn möglich behandeln. Ein Soldat mit gebrochenem Arm bekommt praktisch seinen Arm geschient, in dem der Anzug den Ärmel erhärten lässt.

Allerdings glaube ich das dieser "Muskelanzug" hier eher der Fantasie eines Spaßvogels entspringt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

Gerade im Häuserkampf ist Kommunikation und Information sehr wichtig und auch künstliche Muskeln könnten Vorteile bringen, da sie schwere Bewaffnung und Panzerung mit hoher Beweglichkeit kombinieren (think Altair, nicht Duke  ).
Aber dazu muss es eben erstmal eine Technologie geben, die auch nur annäherend so etwas ermöglicht...


----------



## Two-Face (30. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber dazu muss es eben erstmal eine Technologie geben, die auch nur annäherend so etwas ermöglicht...



Gibt es schon fast, zumindest der theoretische Grundgerüst dazu, nämlich Nanotechnologie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

Es gibt ein Buzzword, hinter dem sich Forschung verbirgt, die vielleicht mal irgendwann so etwas möglich machen könnte...
Das ist nicht das gleiche "existiert" wie man es für eine "erste Prototypen nächstes Jahr"-Meldung braucht.


----------



## Two-Face (30. April 2009)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

Stimmt. Aber dieser Muskelanzug hat nix mit Nanotechnologie zu tun. Ich spreche von einer Technologie, die an sich schon lange existiert und bestimmte Dinge irgendwann möglich machen könnte oder sogar möglich machen wird. Das U.S.-Militär arbeitet wie erwähnt schon an Nano-Suit-ähnlichen Kampfgeräten, die aber wirklich erst igendwann (frühestens 2030) wirklich existieren werden, die haben aber mit dem Muskelanzug da nicht viel zu tun. Nanotechnologie könnte sowas also möglich machen, aber nicht nächstes Jahr, das hab ich auch nicht behauptet.


----------



## TechBone (18. November 2014)

*AW: Militär entwickelt Crysis Anzug*

will haben


----------

